# Inn at the Opera  ?  Unit on Hold



## shagnut (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been wanting to go to San Francisco and  or Sante Fe for ever and ever. I can choose either one and am leaning towards San Francisco in May 2010. I would jump on Sante Fe but I truly want to go when its the Balloon Festival in Albeq. and can't get it yet .

I know the Inn at the Opera is small compared to what we are used to. In fact the rep said I was going down because I gave them a 3br Coral Ridge . I am only planning on sleeping there as I will be out exploring and not in the room.  

Should I take it? I'm not renting a car.  TIA  Shaggy


----------



## Laurie (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Shaggy!
As I recall, Inn at the Opera isn't as perfect a location as Donatello, Nob Hill,  Grand Hyatt or some of the other TS's in SF - we went to some night events right around the Opera, but it felt slightly sketchy at night IMO. But it's not far, and there is bus service. So it could depend on how late in the evening you would be out. Maybe a San Francisco or CA native could verify that, or say more.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 13, 2009)

No doubt that you are trading down, but what's to do with a 3 BR place in St. George? We were in San Fran for July 4th long weekend. For me,4 days there is about right. We were in the middle of the theatre district on Market. We took the Grandurchin to the Tut exhibit, Exploratorium and SF Academy of Science, all in Golden Gate Park. Took in a play, Ate well. Went to galleries. Window shopped without buying (DW's thing). Summer in San Fran is cool- Mark Twain said the coldest winter he ever spent was the Summer in San Francisco. Take a jacket.

Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shaggy, 

My wife and I stayed there in January 2005.  Go to the Inn at the Opera Tug Review (page 2, Review 11) to see my review with suggestions of getting around on public transportation from the Inn at the Opera location.

We didn't feel unsafe but stayed alert to our surroundings - you are close to the tenderloin district.

We would stay there again. If you want to be closer to Union Square, then as Laurie said, the Donatello would be a better choice.


Richard


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 14, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Hi Shaggy!
> As I recall, Inn at the Opera isn't as perfect a location as Donatello, Nob Hill,  *Grand Hyatt or some of the other TS's *in SF - we went to some night events right around the Opera, but it felt slightly sketchy at night IMO. But it's not far, and there is bus service. So it could depend on how late in the evening you would be out. Maybe a San Francisco or CA native could verify that, or say more.



There's a Hyatt timeshare in SF? News to me.


As for whether to get the unit or not, get some reviews -- here or tripadvisor. But I'd book it anyway, even with bad reviews. I think it's impossible to have a bad time in SF. It is currently my favorite city to visit on Earth. I've been to a good chunk of the world's great cities. San Francisco is something else. I would drop everything to spend a timeshare week in SF, any time of the year. Doesn't matter to me where or when.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 14, 2009)

I know there are some other choices but this is all I can get with VRI and it's only because Trading Places is giving them this week, (maybe they are merging?) I also noticed they have a lot of worldmark.  My exchange fee is only $86. Haven't seen that in many many years.  I've always wanted to go to San Francisco.  

My other "want" has always been Santa Fe, I can get that also but right now there's no availability for the hot air balloon festival.

It looks like San Francisco is looking good!!  

Is May a good time?  shaggy


----------



## bigrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd take the SF week.  If Sante Fe comes up later you can swing by there on your way home.

We stay at least 1 week every year in a SF timeshare.  There's plenty to see, do, and eat there every time.  

I'm driving there on Tuesday afternoon for dinner and a meeting and then back home late.  We'll be there for 11 days beginning 8/28.   SF is a great city to experience!

May should be great weather also.  You'll have a great time!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 14, 2009)

We stayed at the Inn of the Opera around Christmas for a couple days. Very nice place, friendly and charming. We aren't out wandering around late, but it is close to Market for public transportation and right by the City Center with all the public buildings plus the opera house. This summer we did City Pass, highly recommend it ($60 for all public transportation for a week and admission to many museums and activities). We were there for Memorial Day weekend and it was cold! (Probably in the mid to high 50's). Bring layers and a warm jacket as the weather could go either way.
Liz


----------



## SherryS (Aug 14, 2009)

We just returned from Inn at the Opera (July 11 - 18), and had a wonderful week!  Yes, the units are small and so is the mini-kitchen, but the employees and SERVICE "with a smile" is fantastic!  We also loved the free breakfast buffet every morning before heading out to explore.  We are not "night people", so were not bothered by location.  We purchased an unlimited ride pass on the city buses.  There are MANY pick-up points within 2 blocks of the Inn.  Check out the FREE San Francisco guided tours put on by the City Guides.  www.sfcityguides.org     We have done around 15 of the tours in our 2 trips to SF, and recommend them highly.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I revise my advice - since you're choosing from Trading Places rather than RCI - at a better exchange fee, and the Inn has both a mini-kitchen *and* a free breakfast buffet (which most RCI places don't) - I'd say confirm the SF unit, and enjoy!


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would take the unit on hold.  Living here, I can't vouch for the building, but I think the location is terrific.

You'll be able to walk many places and you are close to buses, streetcars and BART.  The neigbourhood, Civic Center, looks kind of sketchy, but it is actually very safe.  There are homeless people everywhere in San Francisco, and this neighbourhood certainly is no exception.  However, Civic Center is the performing arts hub of the city and is the home of the San Francisco Opera, Ballet and Symphony companies.  So if you are an arts patron, you're in luck.

There are lots of terrific restaurants in all price points within a two block radius of the Inn of the Opera.  The Inn borders on Hayes Valley which is a fun area to window shop in.  Full of lots of funky stores.  You'll have a terrific time and the weather should be pretty nice in May.  When the inland areas heat up in June, it pulls lots of cool fog into the city.


----------



## swift (Aug 16, 2009)

The bart is with in a walkable distance. When we stayed there we took the Muni Metro to AT&T stadium to watch a Giants game. Very convenient!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 16, 2009)

My recollection of SF is paying $20 a day for parking.  Is that the case for the timeshares too?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 16, 2009)

nightnurse613 said:


> My recollection of SF is paying $20 a day for parking.  Is that the case for the timeshares too?



I would guess it is.  There is no free parking in SF.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 16, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I would guess it is.  There is no free parking in SF.



Inn at the Opera Parking fee is now $22/day.  Valet only and limited availability.


Richard


----------



## Hoc (Aug 16, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> We didn't feel unsafe but stayed alert to our surroundings - you are close to the tenderloin district.



Actually, the Donatello is closer to the Tenderloin District than Inn at the Opera.  The area around Inn at the Opera is quieter at night, so if you are walking there and back, you could get a bit spooked.  But the area is about as safe as anyplace else in S.F.  It's a little less convenient from the standpoint of public transportation, as the buses and metro are about an extra block or two walk away.

The Inn itself is small, and you won't have much of a kitchen to speak of.  But dining out in San Francisco is an incredible treat, so you really should take advantage of that.  There are numerous buses down Van Ness that will take you to Fisherman's Wharf, Union St., etc.  The Metro at Civic Center Plaza is about a 5-block walk, and that will take you to Powell and Market (which you use to walk to Union Square or Chinatown), or to the Embarcadero (Ferry Terminal- Farmer's Market, cute shops and Ferry to Sausalito, etc.).

I think that San Francisco Suites or Nob Hill Inn are more convenient for where I want to go, but then they are an almost vertical climb for several blocks, even through they're closer to the places I go.

Parking in San Francisco is always costly.  Try not to get a car, except for the day(s) when you are going to wine country.  SF is a walking town.  If you want a car to get to Golden Gate Park or the Cliff House, that's probably more convenient than Public Transport.  But for going to restaurants, the theater, Fisherman's Wharf, Union Square, etc., a car is more of a hinderance than a help, since parking is almost non-existent at the destinations, and expensive if you can find it.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm waiting for Chris to call me back with my week. I'm going to grab it and thanks to everyone for helping!!  shaggy


----------



## bigrick (Aug 17, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I would guess it is.  There is no free parking in SF.



I disagree.

As in most things, the real answer is "it depends!"

As in, it depends where you park.  Everytime we go to SF and stay for a week in a timeshare we always park for FREE.  We don't use the car other than to drive to the resort, drop off the luggage, and then park the car for the week.  (If you intend to use your car often while you are in SF, this scenario may not work for you.)

There are 2 very hand locations with FREE parking.  I have used both many, many times with no issues whatsoever.  One is on Market St, just past Castro St.  There is a long stretch of Market that allows FREE parking all day, every day except for 4 hours one day a week when the City cleans that side of the street.  The day before the cleaining we move our car to the OTHER side of the street (where the cleaning is done on another day).  

Many SF'ans do this also.  You'll see.  Most SF'ans don't have garages so they too park on the street.  They too must move their cars on cleaning days.  Act like a local!

The other area that works well for us in along the panhandle for Golden Gate Park.  Park on one side, note the cleaning day, move your car the day prior, and spend your savings on something you really enjoy!

The day we move the car, we have breakfast in the neighborhood, move the car, and continue on to our next adventure.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I disagree.
> 
> As in most things, the real answer is "it depends!"
> 
> ...



After I posted that I was sure someone would disagree.    What I really meant to say was, that if someplace (hotel or timeshare) charges for parking, everyone will pay.  There is no dispensation for timeshare owners, or traders.  Dh used to live in SF and there was free parking all over the place where we lived.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 1, 2009)

Got it!! I just saw a video on the go cars. They look adorable and a great way to see the city. I think that will be a done deal. 

Later on next year I'll start asking questions and trying to organize a tug gettogether.  

Hugs y'all  shaggy


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 8, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I disagree.
> 
> As in most things, the real answer is "it depends!"
> 
> ...



Yes, there is still some free parking in SF, but nowhere you are likely to be for very long or very often.  The two residential areas bigrick mentions are 40 - 50 minutes away from where you are staying (measuring from driving there to park for free and then taking a bus or streetcar back to your timeshare; if you take a cab, then it's not really free).  So it may be a solution to making your own personal car "disappear" when you are in SF during the course of a road trip, but it is not the solution to where to park your rental car. _If I were a tourist in my home town, I would have good walking shoes, a bus pass, and money for taxi fare._

BTW--May and September are the best weather months in SF (meaning it may get as warm as 75).  But it may also be foggy, so bring that jacket.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 9, 2009)

Steep hills would be very hard for me.  I can handle walking a couple of blocks . I'm just so happy I got San Francisco after all these years.  shaggy


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 9, 2009)

Inn at the Opera will let you avoid most steep hills that you would need to access for most Nob Hill exchanges.
Liz


----------



## shagnut (Sep 9, 2009)

I am so  happy and can't wait  till next year.  shaggy


----------



## bigrick (Sep 13, 2009)

vacationtime1 said:


> Yes, there is still some free parking in SF, but nowhere you are likely to be for very long or very often.  *The two residential areas bigrick mentions are 40 - 50 minutes away from where you are staying *(measuring from driving there to park for free and then taking a bus or streetcar back to your timeshare; if you take a cab, then it's not really free).  So it may be a solution to making your own personal car "disappear" when you are in SF during the course of a road trip, but it is not the solution to where to park your rental car. _If I were a tourist in my home town, I would have good walking shoes, a bus pass, and money for taxi fare._
> 
> BTW--May and September are the best weather months in SF (meaning it may get as warm as 75).  But it may also be foggy, so bring that jacket.



Sorry to be so long to reply.  We just spent another 10 days in SF!  The temperature in late August in SF was 90+!  The locals were melting; the tourists were delighted!

One difference when we go to SF is we park our car and do not use it until we need to reluctantly return home.  I drive in SF just fine so that's not the issue.  We use SF as a walking city and roam the whole town.  So when we park the car by Golden Gate park we have several places in the area we go to for a meal and then hit the park or do something else in the area.

While we were there this last trip, we went to Golden Gate park twice, rode the cable cars to the Wharf, walked the Embarcadero, toured the Ferry Bldg on a free SF walking tour, flew kites at the ocean beach, and shopped the Ferry Bldg's farmers' market 3 times.  We walked or took the bus everywhere.  

We are active walkers the whole day!  In the past, the walk back down Haight St (after parking the car) & Market St is a nice warm up orientation.

This trip I did find another place to park in the future.  We were exploring and shopping the length of Clement St from 33rd to Arguello.  On Clement in the 30s was free parking with street cleaning every other Thursday!  The sign specified the which Thursdays, I just don't recall which right now.  

I'll have more to report after our next trip there.  In fact I don't have that lined up yet so I better get back to searching RCI/II/etc and get that done!


----------



## SciTchr (Sep 17, 2009)

*Inn at the Opera*

We just returned from a week at IatO and really fell in love with the place. Everyone is so friendly there. They really take their time to get to know you. Loved the breakfast each morning in such a nice, relaxing setting. I was worried that it would be out of the way, but we bought the City Pass and used the bus lines that come right by there. The 5 runs from the sea near Golden Gate Park all the way to the Bay. The 47 takes you to the Wharf area. Really easy to get around. The Tenderloin was not within our way to get to anywhere, so that was not an issue. Loved that resort!!


----------



## shagnut (Sep 17, 2009)

Ruth, thanks for the thumbs up. Can you tell us what all you did? where you ate? And any other tips?  TIA  shaggy


----------

